# Upside Down Mod



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

So Ive been busy with a mod for a mod!!!

Basicly the idea was to take my Nemi in 350 mode and make it a top fire mod and have my atomizer next to it so it almost works like a pipe.

Still need a long drip tip for it.

Here's a couple of pic but bare in mind this is a rough concept, wood was normal pine lying around.







and with the Nemi and KFLP

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/5/14)

interesting !!


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

Almost something like this:





Called the Vamo Mukey - Fasttech.


----------



## PeterHarris (19/5/14)

very nicely done

how stable is the wood base though when you put it down, as it looks kind of rounded?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

That is seriously nice...well done


----------



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> very nicely done
> 
> how stable is the wood base though when you put it down, as it looks kind of rounded?


its quite stable, still need to run it on a planer but dont have one. so will do that later when I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/5/14)

Driptip and thumb are very close, how does that affect the experience?


----------



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

I'm actually looking for a long bent drip tip, like a pipe tip for this.


----------



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

still thinking of popping a led in there somewhere.


----------



## Silverbear (19/5/14)

My apologies, I missed it in your first post about the longer driptip. However I must say this a very cool looking mod idea and if I am not mistaken it should work with any 18350 510 bottom firing mod as the source.

Anyway this is very cool and you have my vote and interest in one.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/5/14)

Voltage drop?


----------



## Silverbear (19/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Voltage drop?



Questioned like a true modder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (19/5/14)

interesting indeed, there shouldn't be any voltage drop.


----------



## Xhale (19/5/14)

do i get points for saying I really think that drip tip comes from a medusa vrda? (reference: very bad atty, but came with a very nice drip tip)


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Questioned like a true modder



I love the work, don't get me wrong, but I have to assume to you thought of this when building it, even if just for a little bit. I can't tell which material you used for conductivity based on pictures and was just curious.


----------



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

not sure about voltage drop, feels same as normal Nemi, material is 8 or 10mm mild steel and the postive pins are brass with a 220v wire running in between. 

about the tip, came off a RSST! still my favorite geni.


----------



## Hein510 (19/5/14)

will be having this made in all stainless (hopefully) as the final product. this is concept at the moment


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Amazing lateral thinking there @Hein510 

Wow

Must feel quite amazing in the hand.
I don't really like the bottom firing of most mech mods, so this appears to me to be more comfortable.
Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/5/14)

Is a bit like the sticker from svoemesto but for a nemi. Really cool. I order a small one from fasttech for normal ego battery to do a very small stealth vaping device .
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1650600


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

this is going to be one awesome gadget


----------



## Hein510 (20/5/14)

Here it is with a KTS! Feels like shooting a gun!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan (20/5/14)

Slow down with the "gun concept" Oscar. Jy is kla in die k@k! ) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (20/5/14)

kts pic not showing


----------



## Hein510 (20/5/14)

sorry! damn blackberry. lets try again


----------



## Hein510 (20/5/14)

@Tristan maybe I should call it the Oscar when its got the KTS on

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tristan (20/5/14)

Lol @Hein510, that would be classic 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> @Tristan maybe I should call it the Oscar when its got the KTS on
> View attachment 5218



Nicely done. It has a interesting look.


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Some more ideas for you @Hein510

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hein510 (20/5/14)

I've been sitting searching for this mod!!! Thanx!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> I've been sitting searching for this mod!!! Thanx!!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



Here's another shot from the bottom:


----------



## Chop007 (20/5/14)

@Hein510 thank you for your inspiring creativity and love for vaping. You sir are a legend. I absolutely love your natural looking creations. There is an artist within you, that is evident. Truly amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

